# GPS + Whatsapp + Non touch phone.



## rockfella (Nov 20, 2013)

Hi brothers from another mothers!
I need your expert guidance today. I want to buy a phone with the following prerequisites:
> Good I and A GPS
> Whatsapp
> No touch screen (please don't advice getting a touch screen because YOU love it) 
I don’t care if the phone has NO camera, 3G/4G as I don’t surf internet on phones  but the above are required on as low as possible budget. I am leaning towards Nokia as I like Nokia phones, especially because of the superior GPS capabilities.

Thanks in advance.

Vivek.


----------



## Flash (Nov 20, 2013)

None of the current gen Nokia phones has GPS without touch screen.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 20, 2013)

Yup. But this Nokia C5 is still available on Amazon.in and ebay.

Do check out the seller's ratings before purchase.


----------



## rockfella (Nov 20, 2013)

and this is single sim 


lywyre said:


> Yup. But this Nokia C5 is still available on Amazon.in and ebay.
> 
> Do check out the seller's ratings before purchase.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes. That is a single sim phone. These are the ones that could be available in Amazon.in or ebay: Try your luck


----------



## rockfella (Nov 25, 2013)

OK peeps. I give up. GPS not required, only dual sim with whatsapp, qwerty keypad (with bigger keys) please with a sturdy design.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 25, 2013)

Nokia 206 (I guess this comes pre-loaded with Whatsapp). You could also check out 208 and 301, but I am not sure if Whatsapp is officially supported.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 25, 2013)

dual sim and whatsapp dont work officially


----------



## rockfella (Nov 26, 2013)

There are phones with whatsapp preinstalled.


Anorion said:


> dual sim and whatsapp dont work officially


----------

